# marker lights on chevy tow mirrors?????



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone put marker lights on the side of the chevy tow mirrors? Iam looking to try and do that but i want it to be slim and look good. If any one has done it before and could share it with me that would be very helpful. I saw a picture in the post your plow truck thread. Pictures would also be helpful.

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Search this on dieselplace.com You can read for days


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Look in this link. I had a friend help me who did police car installs. I kind of know what he did but it was a pain to run the wires.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112926&highlight=2007+chevy+2500


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats exactly wat iam looking for what model lights did you use on the front and sides of the mirror?


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

The small lights are the Tomar rect 13. The also make one with 4 led's called the rect 14. 
I also used the rect 13's on the rear license plate. 
http://www.sirennet.com/torect-13ls.html

They work good but I would go with something else with a wider flash. The tomar are best stright on and not that great off to the side.

The other larger light is the Sound Off Predator 2. They kick ass and I have 6 of them on the truck. 2 on the side of the toolbox, 2 on the mirrors, and 2 on the grill. They are very bright and have the best off access visibility I was able to find.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnam.../sm_P2_Sgl.htm

Video of the red led lights. This was done before the plow was on. I use an amber mini lightbar for snowplowing. I have a very busy intersection to get through so the lights on the sides are a big help.

I need to make a new video as I have changed the dash light and added one in the back window.


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help!! I probably going to go with those tomar lights on the mirors and put some of the other ones on my grill and two on a license plate bracket


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

search EBAY...they make them already with the lights integrated. Unless you already have tow mirrors and dont want to buy new ones?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEV...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415c39539b


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

The mirrors in the ebay link are the same as mine but I think I got them off Amazon. Here's the link on the wiring/circuit board to make the lights on those mirrors function as clearance lights also: http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376184&page=2

I will get some better pics when I get more of my lights done..


----------

